# Delisted Company - What does it mean to shareholders?



## kristenw (1 September 2008)

_"delisted following the restructure of the Trust and unitholder approval for its removal "	 26/08/2008
"the securities of European Investors Global Property Trust (the “Trust”) will be suspended immediately at the request of the Trust under listing rule 17.2, following the Trust’s decision to seek removal from the official list of ASX Limited "	18/08/2008_

OK---so what does this all mean? I'm a newbie still doing my research and can't find any info about this. The other posts don't seem to cover the information I want. If you had shares in this company--what then?

Cheers


----------



## kristenw (3 September 2008)

_EIG, whose units have slumped from $1.20 to 58c since February 2007, primarily invests in another vehicle, the unlisted EII Global Property Fund. The proposal is to wind up the listed fund, and fold investments into the unlisted master fund - in essence, removing a middle man, which will lead to a small reduction in management fees.

If the delisting is successful, investors will no longer be able to trade their units on the Australian Securities Exchange._

I found this in an article----again what does it mean for shareholders? Have they just lost their money or are they part of EII?


----------



## cuttlefish (3 September 2008)

The trust was an ASX listed investment trust (run by Macquarie).  It has now been delisted but it is still run as a trust.  When it was listed on the ASX you could sell your units in the trusts 'on market' like any other share on the share market.  Now that it has been delisted you can only sell by doing a redemption from the managers of the trust.  The units in the trust are no longer tradeable on the ASX.

See the bottom of this post for an excerpt from the PDS (product disclosure statement) for the trust that discusses redemption of units from the trust.   

The trust as of 26th of August 2008 has a net asset value of $0.642 so I assume the redemption amount will be similar to that amount per unit less any transaction fees.  The net asset value used to be reported to the ASX daily but probably won't be now that its delisted so you'll probably need to contact them directly to get the figures.

As I understand it from reading the announcement about the recent meeting, the unit holders have agreed that since the trust only has investments in another master trust, they will wind up the current EIG trust and instead be allotted units directly in the master trust EEI Global Property Fund that EIG was invested in.  I'd expect that the value of the units you are allocated in this master fund will have approximately the same value as the units in EIG, but there will possibly be a slight reduction in management fees and any redemption fees due to the winding up of the subsiduary trust.


below is an extract from PDS about off-market redemptions.  You can get further information about redemptions or other questions by phoning 1800 992 039.

_*Redeeming off market*
While the Trust is liquid you may, subject to the Constitution,
redeem your units directly with us (off market). Off market
redemptions must be for a minimum of $5,000 unless your
withdrawal request right has been suspended in accordance
with the Constitution. Your redemption request must be
received by close of business on the fifth Business Day
before the end of the month (the “Monthly application/
Redemption Close Date”). Your redemption will be processed
using the redemption price calculated as at the close of
business on the first Business Day of the month following the
Monthly application/Redemption Close Date (the “Monthly
Redemption Date”). This redemption price is the NAV per
Unit (less the sell spread). If the request is received after
the Monthly application/Redemption Close Date, it will be
processed as if it had been received at the start of the
following month.
To make a redemption, simply complete and send us a
redemption request form. You can call us and we will mail you a
form. You will generally receive the proceeds of any redemption
within 13 to 15 Business Days of the acceptance of the
redemption request, or in any event within 30 Business Days of
the acceptance of the redemption request8. Payments will only
be made in the name of the unitholder._


----------

